# Jackson Kayak Rock Star Promo



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

We got a hold of the first Production model JK rock Star in the USA. It's an Elite-Medium-Blue and White. Super short, poppy and WICKED LOOSE. Check this out:
YouTube - Jackson Kayak Rockstar Grinding a Small Wave

http://cksblog.com/2011/01/exclusive-interview-clay-wright-reviews-the-2011-jackson-rockstar/

Eric Jackson is going personally autograph the boat. If you are thinking about buying a Rock Star, why not make it a collectors edition? Maybe your wife (or husband) will let you keep it in the living room instead of outside of the garage...It's art!

Jackson Rock Star Elite


----------

